
AI will spell the end of capitalism - imartin2k
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/theworldpost/wp/2018/05/03/end-of-capitalism/
======
gaius
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17007600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17007600)

~~~
imartin2k
Theoretically the one who posted it later should be the dupe, no? :)

